# More U.S. Combat Soldiers in Afghanistan?



## DesperateLands (Nov 5, 2009)

U.S.Army Special Forces Counterinsurgency Efforts Continue Despite shortage on U.S. Green Beret Advisers in Afghanistan. 

Is the United States prepared to send more combat troops in Afghanistan?

Your Thoughts & Comments!

*Read Article Source: More Combat Soldiers in Afghanistan*

By Regulo Zapata Jr.


----------

